# Block of the month



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Has anyone ever did a block of the month quilt. there is one through Keepsake quilting or connecting threads that is all farm scenes. It even has a goat! I would love to do that quilt so bad. I know it would be expensive but I don't drink or smoke and I am not a shopaholic. It comes with the pattern and the fabric.

I don't know if I would ever actually USE the quilt and it would probably be like many other quilts where i just get the top done ad then not totally finish the quilt but it is just so WONDERFUL! It has ever farm animal imaginable in it! But it is $45 a MONTH! I can afford it but should I?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

$45 a month seems a bit pricey. the only block of the month I've ever done is the one at JoAnn Fabrics. I don't even know if its a true BOM cause they do 2 tops a year! How big are the blocks?
Heidi


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

$45 sounds reasonable to me, especially since it also includes the fabric. Most fabrics in quilt stores are $9.99 a yard. You could count up how many fabrics are in each block and then try an figure an approximate amount of fabric (1/8th, 1/4th, 1/2 yard, etc.) for each one and see what you come up with. I'd almost bet that the cost to buy it separately would be higher.

Ask yourself if you would regret "not" getting the pattern. 

My vote is yes to doing it, since you say you would love to do it. Who knows you may surprise yourself and finish it!!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I missed out on a quilted rooster bom pattern and have been kicking myself ever since!!!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Caren said:


> I missed out on a quilted rooster bom pattern and have been kicking myself ever since!!!


There you go!! You have your answer!! See how easy that was???!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do IT! Then show us when you finish a block and we will Oooooo and AHHHHHHH and tell you to finish it as you're terriffic!


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

I did one of the Joann's bom's and now use it as a dining room tablecloth, I bought extra kits thinking I'd make pillow shams till I realized it would not finish bed size, anyway used the extra kits to make 4 matching chair pads for the chairs.
Diana


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

The one I did at joanns had pre cut pieces included in each kit and each kit was nowhere near $45.

Id say if your bummed about the rooster you better not miss the next block ;-) Is there a way you can still buy the rooster? I did the same with the one from joanns waited too long then started to kick myself for not doing it. I had to drive all over the state plus use ebay to gey all 12 blocks plus the setting kit! You said yours is on the internet so I didn't know if you can track down a rooster. I hope you can!
Heidi


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been looking for the rooster! Trust me.

On the upside I just heard one of my Banty pullets crow!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

well I found the rooster patterns. but all you get is the pattern and no fabric. I don't have the stash anymore to pull it off. Bummer


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Caren - can't you purchase fabric ?


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...03+&clk_rvr_id=235913068336&item=280554257903

I don"t think it comes with the fabric. what do you think? I am hoping the link works.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for the $42 and no more than it is in size, I'd think it has the fabrics. Why don't you ask the seller?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, you BETTER do this one! Anything that makes you this excited is worth it if you can afford it!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love the pattern but without the fabric way over priced.
fabric is not mentioned in the offer


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I e-mailed seller to see if fabric & backing were included. I'll let you know when I get a response.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

thank you you guys are so sweet. My life has basically been on hold for the past year and a half because I am in online classes. I have 4 MORE weeks! then just an internship that is 40 hours.

I just want my life back. I always wanted to do a block of the month pattern. When I was married I was to busy with the farm then it was learning to be a single mom then it was college. Now I feel it is my time to shine.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe you can print off the eBay page or whichever page there that has the biggest picture, enlarge the picture, draw a graph on the picture to help with placement and go from there. My printer doesn't enlarge, but I have a projector that does. Maybe you could check with your school and ask to use one of their projectors, if you don't have one. Where there's a will, there's a way. Yowie! That is one cute quilt. Good luck on finding a way to get it done!8o) And don't forget to share with us when you do.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Got an e-mail back from the seller---this is for the PATTERN ONLY---no fabric included!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

what i thought. way overprized


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Caren the BOM is a McKenna Ryan and VERY worth the price..!! I've done 3 of hers and love each of them..the fabric is top quality, she designs the patterns & picks out the fabric herself usually from Hoffman--Batiks.. I have on occassion only bought the patterns, but then to find and purchase the fabrics is much more costly ...I say go for it..do it..do it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! You are worth it.. )


----------

